# What Horse Breed/Conformation Would Be Best For Endurance And Overall??



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

If your looking for a comfortable ride, id have to go with the Kentucky Mountain horse or Tennessee Walking Horse, if you want something that will just go go go no matter what your looking at an Arabian. Morgans are another good choice.

However, for competetions, Arabians are a little unique. For example, did you know they had one less rib, and 2 less vertibras? Only horses like that to my knowledge, however, ive never had one.

My specialty is in TWH and KMH, and trail wise, i dont think you could ask for anything better.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

If you want one that has a "need for speed" I'd go with a Thoroughbred. Be very careful when looking, though. Many Thoroughbreds have confirmational flaws and/or old injuries if they were raced at some point. My first horse was a Thoroughbred and she was a spitfire, even at the age of 19. We did barrel racing, trail riding, etc... They can tend to be nervous and flighty, but it sounds like you wouldn't mind that much. Neither did I. She was a fantastic horse with tons of heart. :smile:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I mostly own Appy's. But my Arab/QH (wouldn't trade for anything ) could go all day.
However I love my Appy's dispositons, nothing fizzes them. 
Sooo How about an ARAPALOOSA (calm, but go go go and attractive looking )
you get the whole package!


----------



## HorsesRForever (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the replies! So helpful! 

I actually have a question, kind of stupid, but again, I've been a dog show person for all of my life. Does a horse have to be pre-registered for it to be entered in a show? For dogs, they have to have a pedigree with registered parents, grandparents, etc for them to be shown in certain sports, like conformation or field trials (AKC rule reference). However, I can take any dog (mix, purebred, registered, not registered, etc) and register it in AKC then compete in a large range of other performance sports. What about the horse world? What organizations and how would I register a horse do I need one already with papers?

So, I was thinking Arabian or cross, but do you think they will be bad for western sports? Could they handle eventing? Thoroughbreds were also on my list. I read about the conformation problems. How hard would it be to find a nice one? Also, could they handle the sports I'm interested in?
__

So, conformation wise, I should be looking for something with powerful back legs, right? Ah, I only know basic horse conformation and all dog conformation knowledge.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

At the risk of sounding totally biased, I'd say go for an akhal teke.
They're imo better than the arabians at endurange- their paces are not only more comfortable, but more efficient.
They're super easy to teach and will do anything- they're good jumpers, they're brave and again- SO easy to teach. Several times my mare learned the dressage test (T.T)
They also (as far as I know) bigger than most arabs. 

They're not for everyone- a lot of people see their conformation and balk, which personally I think has a lot to do with the fact that they're not very common. If you're a dog person- think of them as greyhounds of the horse world


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

They have shows that are breed specific, and those usually require the horse to be registered with that certain breed. But in most areas you can find lower level shows that don't require papers. Most people start with those and then work their way up... If you're really interested in showing long-term, you should probably look for one that is registered. 

I agree with Bobthebuilder, Akhal Tekes are really cool horses. I don't know if it's the same in your area, but here in the Midwestern USA they are very hard to come by and PRICEY. As long as you don't rush your buying experience, you could find a nice Arab cross or Thoroughbred for a decent price pretty easily. 

As far as confirmation goes, do you have a friend who is experienced with horses? I'm not terribly knowledgeable with confirmation so I had a friend help me out while I searched for my horse. Also, many people post pictures of their prospective buys on this forum to get opinions from the many experienced people here. 

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

In the for sale section here, there is an ad for a 'powerhouse mare'. She might suit you.

Lizzie


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Arabians can make awesome eventers. I have a friend who has one, and he is her eventing pony. All of 14.2hh and they do awesomely together.

My horse is an Anglo Arabian, and he's awesome. Some of them are real spitfires, but mine is quiet. They come in all heights from 14hh right the way to 17hh+ and are awesome, versatile mounts. The best of both worlds, ideally - the looks and intelligence of the Arabian, with the speed of the TB, and stamina from both. My lad is very cowy and with training could have been a cutter... I think he's done some stock work at some point in his life, but then, he's done a bit of everything.

Tekes can be awesome eventers but yes, pricey. Morgans are good too - I have another friend who has a Morgan and he is a real high-strung, nervous thing, but can jump the moon and is an awesome allround performer.

The other thing you might consider is a warmblood. The same friend who has the little Arabian has a big 17hh warmblood who is incredibly versatile. He has been proven as a showjumper under a professional rider, has the potential to event up to around 1* (but too slow to make time any higher on XC), makes an awesome dressage horse... is hot and hard to handle unless he's fed oats.

Many, MANY warmbloods are not easy rides, and you sound like you want a challenge  A large number of warmbloods are bred for talent and high levels of intelligence, but some breeders seem to forget about trainability and ammie-friendly factor. If you've ever watched footage of Hickstead jumping, you'll understand what I'm on about - talent and then some, but NOT an easy ride. I have seen clips of him where his TOP PROFESSIONAL RIDER could barely control him.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It really depends on the horse, some QH's are hot brats and some Arabs are plugs. In general though, I would suggest an Arab. They have spirit, are pretty good all around horses and super smart.

All that said, you say you can stick it but that doesn't necessarily mean you're a good, efficient rider. Most Arabs are going to be more sensitive and reactive, they will usually need someone who can be a quiet, soft, and steady rider.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Arabians are known for being spirited, sensitive, and tough horses. I own one and he is a amazing trail horse. Arabians go GREAT in western and in my opinion are more pretty in western than English. Never would I say that Arabians are bad in a certain sport. They are very good all around horses. But I definetly agree with riccil0ve, just because you can stick on a horse doesn't make you a good rider who can properly handle a spirited horse. Arabians can be very sensitive and you have to be a very good horseman/woman to get the feel for the individual horse and ride it according to its needs. That goes for all horses, not just Arabs. Please rethink carefully and honestly how good of a horseman/woman, not a rider, you really are.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

"Compete in endurance" I also see Florida in your profile. Put those together and you are pretty much wasting your time with anything but a Polish or Crabbet arabian. Nothing else will have the endurance and handle the heat. 
Although you are lightweight and an Egyptian line may suit you, Polish Arabs will hold up longer be sturdier and tend to have bigger feet. In your region bigger feet are better. Your gonna be running in sand.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Arabians are nice, quality endurance horses. But what about native breeds? What about Florida Crackers, fantastic gaited horses that are developed to survive in Forida.
I would personally go with a Morgan - they're just the perfect conformation from my point of view  I like the older heavy built Morgans most, but some of the arab type Morgans might suite you better.

Good luck, I'd love to hear what you end up with


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned American Saddlebreds. They are/were bred for riding long distances around farms but were fast and easy to ride also some can be quite spirited, also some people put them into western classes/trails...Others would know more then me, but I would say it's a breed worth looking into.


----------



## HorsesRForever (May 1, 2011)

Again, thanks for all the wonderful advice. I should clarify that I am an actual good rider, not just a, "Yee haw!" type of person, ha ha. I mean yeah, when the horse starts bucking on me when a random child sets off a fire cracker in front of the ring, I'm not as graceful, but nevertheless, I'm not screaming and holding on for dear life. Maybe a little surprised, but not faceplanted on the ground or losing all my sirrupts.

Overall, I'm known for being able to make horses, those that are usually a little too spirited for anyone else, listen without being harsh or anything, and I have no idea how, but I just consider it good luck. Maybe my dogs talked to the horses beforehand :wink:

Myproblem arises with a slow horse that doesn't like to move, because I'm often too gentle (at least according to my trainers). I just feel horrible wacking it with all of my might without being in a controlled situation (dog trainer in me). Also, I'm small, so it takes a lot more energy for me to get it going. 

I guess I never considered Florida weather. I've been here for so long and I guess I've just thought I could work in cooler months. I mean, I know a draft horse would not do well in this state, and I don't think a warmblood would be a happy camper either.

I do like saddlebreds, and they were the first breed of horses I worked with (we had a saddlebred stable as the only stable in town at the time). I agree they are high spirited at times. The first and only horse that manage to get me off (give me a break, it was my first two weeks of riding and I lost my stirrupts then he took off galloping. I had to do a combat roll off before he decided to jump the 6 foot gate.)

However, about the gaited breeds, I thought that they did not do well in performance events? 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying

I agree with PunksTank, Morgans are also wonderful all around horses. For me, I love both Arabs and Morgans and don't think I could choose between them. Maybe that explains why I own both!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know we'll have to wait to see what others say!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

HorsesRForever said:


> I do like saddlebreds, and they were the first breed of horses I worked with (we had a saddlebred stable as the only stable in town at the time). I agree they are high spirited at times. The first and only horse that manage to get me off (give me a break, it was my first two weeks of riding and I lost my stirrupts then he took off galloping. I had to do a combat roll off before he decided to jump the 6 foot gate.)
> 
> However, about the gaited breeds, I thought that they did not do well in performance events?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


 
Not sure if you meant that all as one thought. I mean, Saddlebreds can be five gaited but many are just 3 gaited. As far as whether or not they can do well in performance events... Yes, they are incredibly versitile and show in anything Saddleseat, huntseat, jumping, dressage, western, barrels, endurance. Pretty much, you name it. This all depends much more on the individual horse then it does on the breed. 

My suggestion would be have you go to some of the training/show barns and try some horses. Get a feel for what is right for you. There are thousands of people that will direct you to their favorite breed but that doesn't mean it will be right for you.


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

HorsesRForever said:


> Thank you so much for the replies! So helpful!
> 
> I actually have a question, kind of stupid, but again, I've been a dog show person for all of my life. Does a horse have to be pre-registered for it to be entered in a show? For dogs, they have to have a pedigree with registered parents, grandparents, etc for them to be shown in certain sports, like conformation or field trials (AKC rule reference). However, I can take any dog (mix, purebred, registered, not registered, etc) and register it in AKC then compete in a large range of other performance sports. What about the horse world? What organizations and how would I register a horse do I need one already with papers?
> 
> ...


It depends on where your at.
I know here in KY, as far as horse shows go, it's up to the show. I know for some shows, and even trails you hae to have health papers and coggins on your horse, while some you dont and can just walk right in.


----------



## mtnmules (Sep 29, 2012)

*What about Spanish Mustangs?*

I don't disagree with the previous posts, but have you considered a Spanish Mustang? I have owned several, including a mare that had a smooth fast trot she could maintain all day. If you go to Spanish Mustang Registry Inc, you can read more about the breed history and characteristics. If you like a tall horse, these may not be right for you, though - our tallest one was a little over 15 hands tall. The breed excels in endurance and dressage, but also does well in other disciplines. They do not do well with certain training methods, however, as they will defend themselves if they feel threatened. They tend to bond very strongly with the right person, and their spirit and energy makes them a lot of fun to ride. I am biased, as these are the horses I prefer to ride myself, but there are some recent and past endurance champions within the breed and reputable breeders are usually good at helping you find the right match for you as far as personality and intended use. Good luck finding the right horse!


----------



## mtnmules (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, and Spanish Mustangs also share many of the traits that make Arabians such a good choice for endurance, including large lung capacity, shorter backs, and lots of spirit and energy, plus they have strong, sturdy legs and feet which can go shoeless on most surfaces. A mustang will not kill themselves for you - they will do anything you ask (that does not risk their safety and yours) when they trust you. They also do well in competitive trail riding, and they tend to be smooth-gaited, making for a very enjoyable ride.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What about an Anglo Arabian? It's a very, very versatile cross that has great endurance and does well in eventing and jumping events. While to my knowledge they're mostly ridden english, I see no reason why you couldn't also do western with one.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Supermane said:


> What about an Anglo Arabian? It's a very, very versatile cross that has great endurance and does well in eventing and jumping events. While to my knowledge they're mostly ridden english, I see no reason why you couldn't also do western with one.


I second that!! I have one, and he is awesome. Been an eventer all his life, could do endurance, and I'm pretty sure he's done some stock work... or if not, he could easily be trained to.

I've seen a wb/tb cross doing campdrafting!! and I know an Anglo that was an A grade campdrafter, and state champion in fact, in her day.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I had wonderful success with my Australian Stock Horse. Our endurance trails are often on very steep hill country over here and my boy just cruised around. ON this sort of hill country you don't want a horse that's too big - you need smaller size and compact- great balance.
The thing I love about Persil is he'll do anything I ask him to without questioning - whether it's jumping into rivers and swimming, trotting over a ricketty bridge, anything. He also would follow me like a dog - Sometimes I would get off and run and I could take his bridle off and he might run off in a big circle but he always came right back and trotted along beside me. Very loyal and intelligent horses.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

and how many of the people that have replied with a mix match of breeds actually race AERC endurance ? In the southeast ? Not LD's or ol bobs got a lot of go on the trail, but actual sanctioned AERC 50 mile plus events ?
I do, and I consistently loose to Polish and arabian crabbets. For a lightweight anything else is just wishful thinking or suggestions from people unfamiliar with the sport. Go to any race and look at the results. I run a TWH, they dont do well in heat, best I can usually hope for is turtle, On colder days I can get up into the pack. I run what I brung as I dont have room for another horse. As a heavy weight a 3/4 arabian, 1/4 TB, morgan, or saddle bred would be on my list as 15.3 straight arabians are hard to come by forwhen I get tired of eating dust and wanna start winning and my walker becomes my drinking horse. But for you Id look for a thick legged big foot light colored 14.2 to 15 even Polish that has the disposition for a trail mount.


----------

